# Sears 3 Pt To Standard 3 Pt Adaptor



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

I made this out of my spare parts pile so the cheap attachments I buy can work on my tractor. I know that nobody will have the same parts I used, but the general idea might help someone.


----------



## lumin (Oct 21, 2014)

this is very good post


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah, Creativity.... nicely done!


----------

